# sub calibration



## jmoussa (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi guys. :wave:

Was wondering for some advice.
I have two REL R328 subs set up using the speakon cable only, which is connected to the main speaker terminals on my denon amp.So there is no LFE because i have set my mains full range and have selected NO for the subwoofer in the menu. This way im getting the full signal. So my question is ... how do i calibrate the subs? Because obviously audussey is getting no signal.

really appreciate anyones help.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Download Room Eq Wizard (REW) from this forum

Purchase an external EQ solution such as the Behringer BFD Pro or MiniDSP

Purchase a usb microphone such as the UMIK-1 or the Dayton UMM-6

Measure and EQ your system. It is not super complicated but there is a little learning curve. You also need a laptop or HTPC to use REW and the USB microphone.

Your system will thank you...


----------



## jmoussa (Dec 7, 2013)

Thankyou vann. 

Will the bfd 2496 do. As the external eq for these subs.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

jmoussa said:


> Thankyou vann.
> 
> Will the bfd 2496 do. As the external eq for these subs.


Yes, those are very popular as well. Really anything with parametric eq and a lot of filter capability will fit the bill.

For measurement, there is also the Dayton Omnimic system

I though SVSound sold a standalone subwoofer eq but when I go to their site I don't see it listed. Anyone know of other standalone units?


----------

